# M18A1 Claymore Mine



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

a/k/a  the CPB mine, lol

Okay, here goes:










https://armypubs.army.mil/epubs/DR_pubs/DR_a/pdf/web/tc3_22x23.pdf

www.militaryfactory.com/smallarms/detail.php?smallarms_id=35

www.operationalmedicine.org/Safety/Weapons/M18A1ClaymoreMine.htm

www.historynet.com/m18a1-claymore-mine-enemy-troops-fall-to-pieces.htm

https://man.fas.org/dod-101/sys/land/m18-claymore.htm

www.nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/fact-m18-claymore-mine-packed-serious-punch-178347

www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/23-23/

www.justice.gov/usao-wdok/pr/altus-man-serve-two-years-prison-illegal-possession-claymore-mine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M18_Claymore_mine


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


>



I made up a whole thread about Claymore mines but after I had to agree to cookies when I signed up again everything disappeared. Oh well.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I made up a whole thread about Claymore mines but after I had to agree to cookies when I signed up again everything disappeared. Oh well.


wow, that's too bad but if you open a private or incognito window, you wont be tracked. So, I guess that, for now anyhow, it's Clay-No-More mines, huh?   

Here are some other ways to avoid cookies - *LINK *or here too *Another LINK*

I'd be interested in knowing more about Claymore mines. Don't let a couple of cookies keep you down!*   ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> wow, that's too bad but if you open a private or incognito window, you wont be tracked. So, I guess that, for now anyhow, it's Clay-No-More mines, huh?
> 
> Here are some other ways to avoid cookies - *LINK *or here too *Another LINK*
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing more about Claymore mines. Don't let a couple of cookies keep you down!*   ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*



I'll redo it tomorrow. I have to bail now since Stinky and Kirin are having another sibling rivalry cat fight. I need a beer.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I'll redo it tomorrow. I have to bail now since Stinky and Kirin are having another sibling rivalry cat fight. I need a beer.


Have two, I can't drink but have that other one for me! Catfight to-nite!     Cheers!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2022)

You would never want to be on the receiving end of a claymore. I have seen the carnage up close. That goes for flechette's also. When thousands are fired from a 105 howitzer point blank.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 1, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> You would never want to be on the receiving end of a claymore. I have seen the carnage up close. That goes for flechette's also. When thousands are fired from a 105 howitzer point blank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206361 View attachment 206362


Yeah, coming into contact with either of those doesn't sound like it would be an experience that I'd want to have. Thanks for the pictures though. It's amazing the ways that men figure out how to do harm to one another. Nice too how the mines say, "Front toward enemy." Be a shame to have it backfire! The flechette's with the pointed end, it's pretty obvious which end is intended for "the enemy." Old but still deadly technology.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> You would never want to be on the receiving end of a claymore. I have seen the carnage up close. That goes for flechette's also. When thousands are fired from a 105 howitzer point blank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206361 View attachment 206362





Chris P Bacon said:


> Yeah, coming into contact with either of those doesn't sound like it would be an experience that I'd want to have. Thanks for the pictures though. It's amazing the ways that men figure out how to do harm to one another. Nice too how the mines say, "Front toward enemy." Be a shame to have it backfire! The flechette's with the pointed end, it's pretty obvious which end is intended for "the enemy." Old but still deadly technology.



I believe Israel used flechette rounds exclusively in combat. Perfect name.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> You would never want to be on the receiving end of a claymore. I have seen the carnage up close. That goes for flechette's also. When thousands are fired from a 105 howitzer point blank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206361 View attachment 206362





Chris P Bacon said:


> Yeah, coming into contact with either of those doesn't sound like it would be an experience that I'd want to have. Thanks for the pictures though. It's amazing the ways that men figure out how to do harm to one another. Nice too how the mines say, "Front toward enemy." Be a shame to have it backfire! The flechette's with the pointed end, it's pretty obvious which end is intended for "the enemy." Old but still deadly technology.



Here ya go mi amigos.











www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/bullets2-flechettes.htm

https://military-history.fandom.com/wiki/Flechette

https://books.google.com/books?id=2KQd6gw1hToC&pg=PA44#v=onepage&q&f=false

www.electronicintifada.net/content/israels-military-debates-use-flechette-round/4025

https://militaryanalysis.blogspot.com/2008/12/flechette.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flechette


----------



## RFW (Feb 1, 2022)

I think the sound of these things whizzing is scarier than the initial explosion itself.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2022)

RFW said:


> I think the sound of these things whizzing is scarier than the initial explosion itself.


In some of the videos the soldiers on the gunnery ranges said the flechettes sound like a massive swarm of bees.


----------



## old medic (Feb 3, 2022)

Got to see one used in bootcamp.... large field with about a hundred balloons spread out....
BOOM.... most of them gone


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)

Dear God, what awful things men dream of to destroy each other.


----------



## RFW (Feb 3, 2022)

You should do more Vietnam War era weapons. This brings back memories, good and bad.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 3, 2022)

RFW said:


> You should do more Vietnam War era weapons. This brings back memories, good and bad.



I started a thread on the Vietnam War sometime last year and it's probably in the archives. I'll resurrect in the AM. Sound like a plan?


----------



## RFW (Feb 3, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I started a thread on the Vietnam War sometime last year and it's probably in the archives. I'll resurrect in the AM. Sound like a plan?


I haven't gone digging in there so thanks for that!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 26, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I started a thread on the Vietnam War sometime last year and it's probably in the archives. I'll resurrect in the AM. Sound like a plan?


Weird, as a military buff, i had no knowledge of flechetts-i'm learning trax, i'm learning...


----------



## win231 (Apr 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Dear God, what awful things men dream of to destroy each other.


War is hell.


----------



## win231 (Apr 26, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> a/k/a  the CPB mine, lol
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> ...


Looks like the payload of 25 Shotguns firing 00 Buck at the same time.


----------



## oldman (Apr 28, 2022)

Did you ever see a German mine called the Bouncing Betty? My dad had one for awhile, but he had it disarmed before he brought it home from WWII. He was showing it around at the VFW one night and someone offered him something like $200 or $300 for it, so he sold it. That was back in the early ‘50’s, so it was a lot of money.


----------

